# SV to Grill--Pork CSRs (Bone in from Shoulder)



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2020)

*Pork CSRs (Bone in from Shoulder)*



These are my favorite CSRs, so I’m going to try a couple different ways, over the next few weeks.

So this time, I’ll start them in my Sous Vide Supreme & finish them on my Weber “Q”.
First I thawed them out & Bagged them in 3 bags, 2 strips to a bag.
Then into my SV @ 145° for 24 hours, and pull them out & Dry them with paper towels.
Next I put them on my Hot  Weber “Q”, and flipped them over a few times, coating with Kelchner’s Pineapple Teriyaki marinade on each side, while flipping.
Then for my first Meal I added some Taters Au Gratin and a few Deviled Eggs.

The second night, I cut some CSR up into bite-sized pieces & Heated them up in a Pan.
Then added 3 Deviled Eggs to a plate of CSR Bites.

I did more of that, until I ran out of these.


Thanks for stopping by,

Bear

Three pairs of CSRs Vacuum packed:







In the SV rack, ready for a Swim:






Fresh out of my SV:






Grilling on the "Q", while basting with "Kelchner's Pineapple Teriyaki Marinade":






Removed from Grill & Brought inside:






Bear's first helping of CSR, Taters Au Gratin, and 3 Deviled Eggs:






Next Night:  Cut up & heat in Frying Pan:






Another Bear Supper:


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 4, 2020)

Yummm! Those are some fine looking CSRs! And I have a weakness for deviled eggs! Awesome plate Bear!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks good Bear! Got some nice color on them.  Have to be honest tho,  my crs kicked in a little bit before I could remember csr's  were. And I'm with Travis...gonna need some deviled eggs soon.

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks great . I bet that sauce on the grill kicked it way up . Nice meals again .


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 4, 2020)

That's a fine looking dinner plate Bear, I'd be real happy sitting down to that, Like! I love deviled eggs, it'd be hard to stop popping one after another in my mouth. RAY


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

CSRs are always a hit. Nice cook


----------



## tander28 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'd have no trouble downing one of those plates, looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Yummm! Those are some fine looking CSRs! And I have a weakness for deviled eggs! Awesome plate Bear!



Thanks Travis!!

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good Bear! Got some nice color on them.  Have to be honest tho,  my crs kicked in a little bit before I could remember csr's  were. And I'm with Travis...gonna need some deviled eggs soon.
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
I know what you mean!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks good Bear!

A sous vide machine is something I've been eyeballing for a while now.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 4, 2020)

If you like some kind of pineapple sauce ... I’ve become a huge fan of an Al Pastor marinade ... pineapple (fresh, processed kills the enzymes), OJ, onion, garlic, adobo chilies, vinegar, oregano, salt, cumin, paprika ... tenderizes and great flavor.  Can post measures if anyone interested.  

And how the heck did the underlining get turned on ???


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . I bet that sauce on the grill kicked it way up . Nice meals again .




Thank You Rich!!
Yup---That's pretty good stuff!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks great Bear.  The glaze just dresses the meat up fancy like.
Thanks for sharing.
Mike


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 4, 2020)

looks excellent bear, going to have to try that pineapple teriyaki  stuff it does sound good


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 5, 2020)

Awesome looking meal Bear. I haven't had CSR for a long time, and now I'm suddenly wanting some.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> CSRs are always a hit. Nice cook



Thank You!!
Appreciate that.

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> That's a fine looking dinner plate Bear, I'd be real happy sitting down to that, Like! I love deviled eggs, it'd be hard to stop popping one after another in my mouth. RAY



Thank You Ray!!
Mrs Bear always made great Deviled Eggs.
Since we've been married '51' years, that was one of the things people looked for at all of our Family get togethers.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2020)

tander28 said:


> I'd have no trouble downing one of those plates, looks great!



Thanks Tander!!

Bear




normanaj said:


> Looks good Bear!
> 
> A sous vide machine is something I've been eyeballing for a while now.



Thank You Norm!!
These SV things can do some awesome things!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> If you like some kind of pineapple sauce ... I’ve become a huge fan of an Al Pastor marinade ... pineapple (fresh, processed kills the enzymes), OJ, onion, garlic, adobo chilies, vinegar, oregano, salt, cumin, paprika ... tenderizes and great flavor.  Can post measures if anyone interested.
> 
> And how the heck did the underlining get turned on ???




My main life-long search has been a Teriyaki Glaze, like we experienced in Honolulu, on our steaks, in a restaurant, in 1969. So far this "Kelchner's Pineapple Teriyaki Marinade" is the closest I've found.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Bear.  The glaze just dresses the meat up fancy like.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Mike




Thank You Mike!!
Yup--That stuff is pretty darn good.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks excellent bear, going to have to try that pineapple teriyaki  stuff it does sound good




Thank You Jim!!
I got another one from Kelchner's, called "Brown Sugar Bourbon" that I still have to try (Soon).  I'll let you know.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice love CSR what a great way to use up a pork shoulder.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Awesome looking meal Bear. I haven't had CSR for a long time, and now I'm suddenly wanting some.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
These were great, but next time I'm going longer in the SV.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice love CSR what a great way to use up a pork shoulder.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2020)

Johnny Ray
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

